# Suitable fish to co exist with a Betta Plakat?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

I've heard various coloured Neon Tetras, Corys, and smaller species of Plec work.

Are there any other fish that are plausible to co exist with such a fish?

- Asking this question on behalf of a friend.
(Their tank is heavily planted and has no fish in it at the moment, it is also quite a large tank to keep such a small fish in (The Betta), if I remember right its about 130 litres. As he has a similar one to mine)

On behalf of my friend, and from me, thank you.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

The fish that work with bettas is as following with this chart :-D


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Normally, I wouldn't recommend a betta having any fish for tank mates for fear of the betta's fins being nipped. The Plakat seems to be a horse of a different color. I would fear for the safety of fish that inhabited the same swimming zone as a Plakat. Accordingly, the corys or loaches could work out. I agree that such a tank is rather large for a betta.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

fish monger said:


> Normally, I wouldn't recommend a betta having any fish for tank mates for fear of the betta's fins being nipped. The Plakat seems to be a horse of a different color. I would fear for the safety of fish that inhabited the same swimming zone as a Plakat. Accordingly, the corys or loaches could work out. I agree that such a tank is rather large for a betta.


Bettas have different temperaments depending upon the individual. Some won't tolerate sharing. Others are happy to share so long as they are given enough space. I disagree that that tank is "large" for a betta. Bettas are not fish that should just be crammed into small quarters because that's the popular sentiment that people often are only willing to give the poor things.

As for the OP, if your friend is intent on keeping the betta with other fish she needs to start with just a few. A small not too colorful schooling fish would be appropriate such as rasboras, and tetras with calmer temperments. 

I started with a small school of rasbora in 20 gallon, and when my betta was willing to put up with that I added to the school. All fish co-exist happily and I have not had any injuries what so ever. Having a well planted tank is good for this because it breaks up line of sight.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Sanguinefox said:


> Bettas have different temperaments depending upon the individual. Some won't tolerate sharing. Others are happy to share so long as they are given enough space. I disagree that that tank is "large" for a betta. Bettas are not fish that should just be crammed into small quarters because that's the popular sentiment that people often are only willing to give the poor things.
> 
> Just my personal feelings toward building a 30 gallon tank around a betta. I don't think bettas should be crammed into small containers either. Also, I read that Plakats are generally more aggressive than other bettas.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

fish monger said:


> Sanguinefox said:
> 
> 
> > Bettas have different temperaments depending upon the individual. Some won't tolerate sharing. Others are happy to share so long as they are given enough space. I disagree that that tank is "large" for a betta. Bettas are not fish that should just be crammed into small quarters because that's the popular sentiment that people often are only willing to give the poor things.
> ...


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Sanguinefox said:


> fish monger said:
> 
> 
> > Your personal feelings don't really play into the matter. Just because YOU wouldn't use a tank that size for a Betta doesn't mean much here. The fish can do well in the stated size. They are also one of the more active betta and thus really should have more space.
> ...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that's a fine size for a betta. Plakats are much more active than the long fins, and in my experience much less aggressive (unless you bought. I kept a plakat in a 29 gal tank with a small shoal of kuhli loaches and they got along just fine. Tank wasn't nearly as heavily planted as I want, but everyone had enough refuges that there was no aggression. Smaller pleco like bristlenose would be neat to try. Provide them with caves and they will have more than enough refuge. You might be able to have a trio of two females and male in there and get them to breed. 

If you wanted to try some shoaling fish, then some of the not-so colorful tetra would be nice. Pristella tetra are the first that come to mind. Glowlight tetra are probably mute enough that they would be fine. Black neon tetra, too. Things you will want to avoid are fish like gourami and cichlids. Both are territorial like betta. Some of the larger and more boisterous fish like black skirt tetra and zebra danio wouldn't be a good fit either. 

And as to that chart that was posted, I would NOT try betta with angelfish as angelfish are cichlids and can be aggressive. I can see both fish coming out of that tank with rather torn fins.


----------



## Tigris (May 10, 2012)

Granted mine is by himself right now (nothing to do with fighting) but he has been with cherry barbs, bumblebee cats (Africa or SA), rainbow shark, peacock eel, and snails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

And as to that chart that was posted said:


> The chart says caution required which means they may or may not since it will depend on the individuals!!!!:evil:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That posted chart is very unreliable. There are some serious errors. I hope no one takes the data as trustworthy.

As to the initial question, the answer should be no. No Betta are "community" fish and I can cite many ichthyologists and biologists in support of this view. Yes, as with most things in life, there may be exceptions; but the wise aquarist doesn't hope for an exception but relies on the norm.

I've no personal experience with this "Plakat" form, but I gather males are even more aggressive than the more common Siamese Fighting Fish variety B. splendens. Here is what Matt Ford, a trained biologist has to say about this fish's compatibility:

Not recommended for the standard community set-up for reasons already touched upon. It’s requirements and disposition mean it’s best kept alone or with very peaceful species since much bigger or more vigorous fishes are likely to intimidate and outcompete it. Some small cyprinids and loaches that inhabit similar environments in nature are compatible, but the presence of any other fishes can be a distracting influence should a pair decide to spawn.

Avoid keeping it with anything similarly-shaped or with trailing finnage as a male may see these as rivals. Males from the aquarium trade seem more aggressive than any other _Betta_ species, including others from the _B. splendens_ group, and only a single individual can be kept per tank in most cases. A popular option is to keep a single male alongside several females.​Byron.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

Byron said:


> That posted chart is very unreliable. There are some serious errors. I hope no one takes the data as trustworthy.
> 
> As to the initial question, the answer should be no. No Betta are "community" fish and I can cite many ichthyologists and biologists in support of this view. Yes, as with most things in life, there may be exceptions; but the wise aquarist doesn't hope for an exception but relies on the norm.
> 
> ...


 I got that chart from a reliable source via www.*liveaquaria.com* were they sell and or give data about Fresh/Brackish/ and saltwater aquiria also they are teamed up with DRS. Foster and Smith
And from that chart i was succesful at puting 6 bettas in one tank with 5 zebra danios 5 giant danios 2 red finned sharks 1 commen pleco and 6 guppies so what you are saying this is a accident or just pure luck?!!!:-?:|


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cole mccallister said:


> I got that chart from a reliable source via www.*liveaquaria.com* were they sell and or give data about Fresh/Brackish/ and saltwater aquiria also they are teamed up with DRS. Foster and Smith
> And from that chart i was succesful at puting 6 bettas in one tank with 5 zebra danios 5 giant danios 2 red finned sharks 1 commen pleco and 6 guppies so what you are saying this is a accident or just pure luck?!!!:-?:|


I concur with Byron,the chart has some flaw's if it is the well being of the fish that are of primary concern.
Let us take the Betta's you mention ,,these fish prefer more tropical temp's than the Danio's who prefer much cooler water,with moderate to vigorous movement, and five female betta's could work where five males would in all likelihood result in much fighting ,possibly death for a few or all but one.
I will assume your tank is quite large, for the Giant Danio's grow quite large and appreciate as mentioned ,,cool water with lot's of swimming room.(55 gal or larger)
Another avoidable problem with the Danio's and slower fish such as the Betta's is that not much that swim's is faster at eating the lion's share of food's offered and this could (likely) result in betta's struggling at feeding time without over feeding the tank, or hassel of trying to see that all get enough food.
Guppies and Betta's ,both presenting long fin's,, or at least longer than many other's,, could result in both species nipping at each other which is favorite pastime of male guppies with other males or fishes as mentioned,,presenting longer fin's.(Betta's could easilt turn the table here)
Anyone is entitled to keep whatever fishes they choose in their tank's but these folk's should not become too dissapointed if and when fishes fail to thrive which in turn,,,causes many to flee from the hobby when they can't keep fishes healthy in the long term.
When fishes are kept within preferred range, and with suitable tankmates,,they often live much longer than they would in the wild where predation from other fishes,bird's,four legged creatures,is daily threat.
Those fishes kept outside preferred ranges,or with unsuitable tankmates,, are often NFL (not for long).


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

1077 said:


> I concur with Byron,the chart has some flaw's if it is the well being of the fish that are of primary concern.
> Let us take the Betta's you mention ,,these fish prefer more tropical temp's than the Danio's who prefer much cooler water,with moderate to vigorous movement, and five female betta's could work where five males would in all likelihood result in much fighting ,possibly death for a few or all but one.
> I will assume your tank is quite large, for the Giant Danio's grow quite large and appreciate as mentioned ,,cool water with lot's of swimming room.(55 gal or larger)
> Another avoidable problem with the Danio's and slower fish such as the Betta's is that not much that swim's is faster at eating the lion's share of food's offered and this could (likely) result in betta's struggling at feeding time without over feeding the tank, or hassel of trying to see that all get enough food.
> ...


There is only one flaw with what you say you don`t know what kind of guppies I mean these are feeders so they are not too flashy therefore the betta will pay no heed unless they get into personal space.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

1077 said:


> I concur with Byron,the chart has some flaw's if it is the well being of the fish that are of primary concern.
> Let us take the Betta's you mention ,,these fish prefer more tropical temp's than the Danio's who prefer much cooler water,with moderate to vigorous movement, and five female betta's could work where five males would in all likelihood result in much fighting ,possibly death for a few or all but one.
> I will assume your tank is quite large, for the Giant Danio's grow quite large and appreciate as mentioned ,,cool water with lot's of swimming room.(55 gal or larger)
> Another avoidable problem with the Danio's and slower fish such as the Betta's is that not much that swim's is faster at eating the lion's share of food's offered and this could (likely) result in betta's struggling at feeding time without over feeding the tank, or hassel of trying to see that all get enough food.
> ...


 Also a side note when did this chat become about danio behavior rather than suitble tank mates for betta plakats


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cole mccallister said:


> Also a side note when did this chat become about danio behavior rather than suitble tank mates for betta plakats


I mentioned the Danio's after you told of keeping them as well as guppies with five betta's, and asked the question of whether or not you had just been lucky.(so far it seem's you have or possibly not?)
Lot's of folk's who care for Betta's attempt to attach human qualities to these fish and offer up personalities, as being a factor on whether or not Betta's make good community fish.
In reality,,,instinct/evolution are the driving factor's and Betta's that actually perform well in community setting's that most hobbyist's strive for is in fact a rarity,,has nothing to do with the personality of the fish.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cole mccallister said:


> There is only one flaw with what you say you don`t know what kind of guppies I mean these are feeders so they are not too flashy therefore the betta will pay no heed unless they get into personal space.


Oh, I see.
Most folk's that keep feeder guppies, do so for some perverse pleasure they derive from offering them as feeder's when in fact,, they are poor diet from nutritional standpoint compared to prepared food's on market today, and store bought feeder's often harbor all manner of possible parasites,bacterial,viral,pathogen's.
If one is raising their own feeder fish, and feeding them quality food's ,,they might make a nice occasional snack for larger predatory fish or to stimulate the larger fish, but often the larger fish will refuse more nutritonal prepared food's once feeder's make the menu, so offering them on regular basis is at hobbyist's risk.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

1077 said:


> Oh, I see.
> Most folk's that keep feeder guppies, do so for some perverse pleasure they derive from offering them as feeder's when in fact,, they are poor diet from nutritional standpoint compared to prepared food's on market today, and store bought feeder's often harbor all manner of possible parasites,bacterial,viral,pathogen's.
> If one is raising their own feeder fish, and feeding them quality food's ,,they might make a nice occasional snack for larger predatory fish or to stimulate the larger fish, but often the larger fish will refuse more nutritonal prepared food's once feeder's make the menu, so offering them on regular basis is at hobbyist's risk.


That is not what I meant feeders are not as flashy as fancys and have strait lined tails rather than things bettas coul mistake for rivalry usally betta`s are complely oblivous two them, in my case I started puting gift feeders in betta bowl with the male scine I needed some place to put them and not much would matter if they died since I can buy some for 36.cents per fish at the local pet store but things did not go like I thougt they would since the male actully protected them like chincilid would their fry unless they would go into his rainbow castle rock then he would just chase them out until they learned to swim on the outside of the castle then back to parental behavior until put into tank with the other fish after making a decision on that chart yes the chart is flawed but it meant what can go with what in general not based on enviroment but the indivduals they have paired but based on the fish`s natures and agression habbits that they had so results could vary so in untested zones and facters such as space and or capacity perimiters and enviroments since they are not put in to cosideration therefore only choose peaceful species that are nowhere near shape or form of bettas that are 100% possitive to the chart do not choose caution list nor non-compatible and then narrow it down to facts about the remander of fish left from the research then if facts and behavior about them will be 99.99% type match for them but with the feeder guppies they are not food but infact tankmates in my case and since they lack super bright colors and do not have exotic tails that can be mistaken for other male betta`s as rivals.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

man this would be easier if betta`s were not territorial nor so agressive then there populairity would skyrocket even higher.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cole mccallister said:


> That is not what I meant feeders are not as flashy as fancys and have strait lined tails rather than things bettas coul mistake for rivalry usally betta`s are complely oblivous two them, in my case I started puting gift feeders in betta bowl with the male scine I needed some place to put them and not much would matter if they died since I can buy some for 36.cents per fish at the local pet store but things did not go like I thougt they would since the male actully protected them like chincilid would their fry unless they would go into his rainbow castle rock then he would just chase them out until they learned to swim on the outside of the castle then back to parental behavior until put into tank with the other fish after making a decision on that chart yes the chart is flawed but it meant what can go with what in general not based on enviroment but the indivduals they have paired but based on the fish`s natures and agression habbits that they had so results could vary so in untested zones and facters such as space and or capacity perimiters and enviroments since they are not put in to cosideration therefore only choose peaceful species that are nowhere near shape or form of bettas that are 100% possitive to the chart do not choose caution list nor non-compatible and then narrow it down to facts about the remander of fish left from the research then if facts and behavior about them will be 99.99% type match for them but with the feeder guppies they are not food but infact tankmates in my case and since they lack super bright colors and do not have exotic tails that can be mistaken for other male betta`s as rivals.


 
I see,
Just be careful when buying store bought feeder guppies for reason's already mentioned.(often sickly)
I am just offering thing's for other's who may read through this thread at some later date ,some thing's to consider.
Is in my view much to consider when attempting to create community tank where fishes all get along,share same water chemistry need's,and interact peaceably, as opposed to tank's where fishes are struggling to adapt to differing water chemistry need's,fleeing from more aggressive fishes,struggling with too warm of temperaturees ,too cool,over stocking,overfeeding.poor maint,etc.
those that persevere and perform research, regular maint,are often rewarded.
Other's are simply fish collector's in my view, and do not mind replacing/medicating dead,sick fishes, but they soon tire of the effort and the hobby loses another possible home for some deserving fishes.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cole mccallister said:


> I got that chart from a reliable source via www.*liveaquaria.com* were they sell and or give data about Fresh/Brackish/ and saltwater aquaria also they are teamed up with DRS. Foster and Smith
> And from that chart i was succesful at puting 6 bettas in one tank with 5 zebra danios 5 giant danios 2 red finned sharks 1 common pleco and 6 guppies so what you are saying this is a accident or just pure luck?!!!:-?:|


1077 has picked up on some of this, but I feel obligated to mention a couple things. I frankly have no desire to argue with anyone whose mind is made up, but I am concerned that less experienced aquarists who may read these threads will come to the wrong conclusions and head down the road to failure. So I must clear things up, bear with me.

First, F&S is a business, they exist to ake money. This does not mean that any advice on the site is always wrong, but one has to consider the source. Is the person who wrote this or that named? Anyone these days can write "data" and set up web sites as an expert but unless it is possible for critical assessment by properly-qualified individuals one has to go wary. The amount of conflicting information on all aspects of this hobby proves my point.

To your situation, which you say was successful. Unless you are a fish, knowing how the fish are doing is not always easy to assess. If a sick person walks into a doctor, in most cases the doctor is not going to be able to diagnose the sickness without examination with questions or tests. As I have repeatedly written on this forum, fish can appear "fine" until they die. And if they die earlier than the normal lifespan, something was likely wrong. Without dissection this may be impossible to confirm, and even then, all the ramifications of stress will not be visible.

Members sometimes ask how it is that so many fish are in a store tank, when they read of smaller numbers. This is a prime case of fish not behaving "normally" due to inappropriate conditions. Fish are "hard-wired" with many requirements and behaviours. And no sensible person is going to think for a moment that we are going to change what has taken thousands if not millions of years of evolution to develop. At least not overnight, or in the span of a generation. But when fish are forced into adverses conditions they have no means of escaping when it is within the confines of an aquarium. They must react, and this can be through increased aggression, or the opposite, passiveness. In either case, it is not healthy and it is not normal.

This hobby, unlike any other I can think of, deals with living creatures that have very specific needs and they are in a very confined space where impacts are frequently magnified because of the space limitations. We as aquarists must respect the fish's needs and provide them. We should not attempt to change them. This does not work, long-term.

Byron.


----------



## LeonardLi (Aug 31, 2017)

I introduced my Betta Boy into a cycled 20 Gallon Community Community Tank w/ guppies, platys and corey cats. I made sure he was compatible had him in a lrg clear plastic container in the tank for a day to see if he was getting stressed (flaring, etc) and he did not even once... When i felt safe to do so, I released him and kept a 12hr. vigil (my main tank is beside my couch in livingroom. Everyone was happy with their new tankmate and he became king of the tank.... Right now he's not feeling well so I joined here trying to get help and answers...


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

This is an old thread, so i doubt you get much from here...


----------

